# Tough time



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I headed out at day light, only to see very little action. Squirrels seem to be hard to come by in my neck of the woods. I did manage 3. They're in the stew pot as I type!


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice. That's as many as I've seen all season. In 10-15 days out.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

3 is a pretty nice day. and a wonderfull dinner.

concider getting a squirrel dog. small breeds like mountain fiest, or curs or terriers like rat terrier, fox terrier can be great ways to hunt squirrel. and once they get the hang of it, you will be surprised to limit out where you barely scored alone.

really most any dog that likes to chaise animals will do well as a squirrel dog. so a rescue puppy can be just as good a hunting buddy as a finely bred pure blood. and actually more fun to watch your buddies faces when a mongrel shows them how its done.
try going out with the michigan squirrel dog association some time for one of their monthly buddy hunts. you will probably come home with,,,or looking for a dog.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

optimax115 said:


> I headed out at day light, only to see very little action. Squirrels seem to be hard to come by in my neck of the woods. I did manage 3. They're in the stew pot as I type!


You have to follow the food source. Once all of the corn is cut and the acorns are gone, try to figure out what the squirrels are eating. Cut open the stomach and figure out what's in there. If you see red, then they are probably in the younger growth eating the berries. The squirrels I see later in the season seem to come down the hardwood trees where they are denning and head for another food source rather than dig around for buried acorns.

I've also found that a lot of times, once it starts getting cold, that squirrels don't come out until the warmest part of the day, then stay active till dark.


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

john warren said:


> 3 is a pretty nice day. and a wonderfull dinner.
> 
> concider getting a squirrel dog. small breeds like mountain fiest, or curs or terriers like rat terrier, fox terrier can be great ways to hunt squirrel. and once they get the hang of it, you will be surprised to limit out where you barely scored alone.
> 
> ...


The best hunting companion I ever had was a "mongrel". She would hunt rabbits, squirrels, and point on birds. I learned more about hunting from her than any human. I am not exactly sure what breeds were in her DNA, but hunting was in her blood.


----------

